# GÓC CÔNG NGHỆ > Tin tức công nghệ > Các sản phẩm mới > PC (Máy tính để bàn) >  ASUS ra mắt 3 màn hình 27-inch mới

## theanhutc2

ASUS ra mắt 3 màn hình 27-inch mới
ASUS vừa qua ra mắt bộ ba màn hình mới nhất của mình là VK278Q, VE278Q và CCFL-lit VE276Q sử dụng màn hình LEB backlit 27-inch widescreens, độ phân giải 1920 x 1080 pixels, thời gian đáp ứng 2ms (GTG) và kết nối D-Sub, DVI, HDMI và DisplayPort.



VK278Q độ tương phản 10,000,000:1, loa âm thanh nổi 3W, webcam 2 megapixel và giá của nó là 359 €, trong khi VE278Q có thông số tương tự nhưng không có webcam nên giá của nó là 339 €.

VE276Q có độ tương phản của 100,000:1, không có webcam giá của nó là 329 €.




Theo: http://www.tcmagazine.com/tcm/news/hardware/31053/asus-rolls-out-three-new-27-inch-monitors

----------

